# Anybody need a big vise?



## Barncat (Jan 17, 2019)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/d/hastings-2-huge-vices-old-mill-vises/6797589789.html


----------



## benmychree (Jan 17, 2019)

Those would appear to be shaper vices.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 18, 2019)

They are gone already


----------



## middle.road (Jan 18, 2019)

hehe - they were gone this morning around 10am EST.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 20, 2019)

The add is there now


----------

